# River Race Track Friday Night Series



## darrenwilliams

We are scheduled to race this coming Friday, weather permitting. I am itching to race after a weekend without the smell of nitro. I have made a few small setup changes to the O'Donnell and looking forward to a rematch with Mad Dog. Courntey will me making his first Friday Night race and Rubine is rumored to be coming as well.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Yep......I'm coming.

Going to miss the HARC race the next weekend, so I couldn't bear to go on a 2-month stretch with no race!


----------



## rodgedaddy

did you say rubine was coming.........don't hold your breath.


----------



## darrenwilliams

rodgedaddy said:


> did you say rubine was coming.........don't hold your breath.


He better come. I loaned him parts so he could be ready. What about you?


----------



## rodgedaddy

if he does, i will.


----------



## killerkustoms

rodgedaddy said:


> if he does, i will.


Well like Darren said weather permitting I'll be there but won't be there till right at race time. Roger sorry you had to find out from Darren instead of me, hope we can still be friends..lol. Have to get this new motor broken in before the 26th HARC and running it up and down the street is no fun.


----------



## rodgedaddy

killerkustoms said:


> Roger sorry you had to find out from Darren instead of me, hope we can still be friends..lol.


nope, sorry, this is the grain of sand that ruined the compression...lol.


----------



## killerkustoms

Darren I never raced Friday nights, do I need to bring some lighting for my table or is there perimeter lighting off the track?

Roger hope you shook off the cob webs and ready for tomorrow night if not no big deal I need a good pit guy for the main.:slimer:


----------



## kstoracing

Ideally bring your own table and work light. If you go early enough you can get a spot directly under the lights thats already there. But if you need to work on your ride it's best to have your own light so you wont have to strain to see in tight spots or hold your car at certain angles.

Well, then again Darren might let you crash with him....lol.


----------



## killerkustoms

kstoracing said:


> Well, then again Darren might let you crash with him....lol.


Don't think thats gonna happen, I believe he's already got it reserved for CV in trade for a sample of his avatar.. I can't compete with that.


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. Wish I could make it, but looks like I'm headed to the ATX tomorrow. Oh well, there's always next Friday.


----------



## kstoracing

I may be heading to Porter on Saturday think i will pass on the Mosquitoes on today.


----------



## darrenwilliams

You definately want to bring your own table. A light is not a bad idea but if you setup your table next to my trailer there is a large overhead light that is very nice. *Most important:* Bring something for the grill and something cold in a bottle that you can bribe the race director with.

*Bajas Guys: *I have heard from 4 baja guys that are planning to come out this week. 4 makes a race.


----------



## killerkustoms

darrenwilliams said:


> *Bajas Guys: *I have heard from 4 baja guys that are planning to come out this week. 4 makes a race.


Oh great and I was hoping to leave by 12:30...at least there won't be any traffic.


----------



## darrenwilliams

killerkustoms said:


> Oh great and I was hoping to leave by 12:30...at least there won't be any traffic.


Man Up


----------



## tarpon140

*Ready to race*

Track looks good and is ready for racing tonight. All the water was pumped out Tuesday and finally got it dried and fluffed somewhat on Thursday. Might need to drag a rake over a few spots, nothing a couple of cars couldn't take care of. Be interesting to see what kind of turn out we'll have with the San Antonio race going on.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I am hearing rumors that there may be a Baja for *ME* to drive tonight. Look out.....LOL


----------



## tarpon140

Them baja's will have an all new challenge. MT. EVEREST!! Be fun to see!! Look out track marshalls!


----------



## darrenwilliams

Hadn't quite thought about that. I guess I am going to have to have a talk with the baja drivers and whoever is marshalling over there. Maybe one to marshall and one to watch the marshall/cars?


----------



## tarpon140

There gonna have to carry some momentum to get up and over, I'm thinkin'


----------



## kstoracing

They're gonna have to go around that thing, their too long to roll the the double aren't they?


----------



## dakotanut

That was awesome last night. I enjoyed it a lot. Can't wait to do it again. Just need a 4 wheel drive vehicle. Rustler won't cut it out there. So, something to look forward to. I don't know who all I met out there. I do know Darren now. I didn't get to meet Courtney. I heard his name being called to race. I just couldn't get my nitro truck ready. I need some parts for it. I tried though. Maybe next time. I can't wait to bring my wife out next time. Then I will definitely get something to race with. I've got the bug now. Sorry if my kids were a pain Darren. They were a little excited.


----------



## tarpon140

The Baja's didn't have a problem with Mt. Everest. I was impressed. Those things seem to be getting faster and faster! Way to go Baja's.


----------



## dakotanut

They are real bad A! Seems like they break real easy though. Nothing like regular gas engines. I've got a couple from old weed eaters. LOL. Couple of Stihls and 1 John Deer. Maybe come up with a way to mount an electric weed eater motor in one. Now that would be cool. I'm sure someone could do it. LOL. I would be impressed if someone did. tarpon140, I was the guy by the table near the stairs all night working on my 2 cars that I never got right. I didn't get to meet you face to face but maybe I did and don't remember. Next time. Yall made me feel like one of the gang. Me and my kids really appreciate it. We had a blast. I can't wait until next time. I'm real iffy cause of my job. I'm always on call. I got called before we left for the race but, since my wife is out of town I obviously couldn't go to Fort Worth. It is always touch and go with me. So I can say I'll be there and be there or half way there and get called and have to leave or turn around.
Oh, one more thing. I'm so impressed with the way that track is done that if yall ever need any volunteers to do maintenance or anything I am up for that. I am an electrician/technician. I do wood work and mow grass and can play in the dirt with the best of them. Only problem is I'm only good for weekends. If I'm not working.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Glad to hear you had a good time. It is always great to see someones first time at the track. We look forward to seeing you (BTW, you can always claim you are in the boonies and your cell didn't work). We will definately take you up on the offer for free work. The track alsways needs a little attenetion on Friday afternoons if you can make it.


----------



## tarpon140

Hey Dakotanut, sorry, I don't remember meeting you either. Plenty more opportunities at the River track. What kind of issues were you having with your car?


----------



## Merdith

*Hey Darren*

I had a blast racing with you guys on friday night.


----------



## katjim00

Who won the race?

With the weather starting to change up in favor of cooler evenings I bet even more people will come out now to race. It is almost perfect temps this time of year.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Mad Dog (Merdith) won again. Stepped it up another notch and got 36 laps this week instead of just 35. Courtney 2nd and Joey Garrett 3rd. Darren DNS. Good time had by all. the temperature is perfect. The crickets are out of control. We had 6 Bajas in the second qualifier but only 2 in the main. Hopefully they will all be able to stay next time. I will email out the points and standing some time today.


----------



## dakotanut

All I can say is it was awesome. Next time I bring the beer and 40 Creek. LOL. My nitro had chassis issues. I hit a parking curb at the local school and bent the chassis. It is aluminum. I took it all apart and found out the on off switch for the receiver was toast. I got it back together but, I forgot my battery pack. I was able to start it and tune it some that night. My Rusty just won't hook up out there. I believe and was told cause it isn't 4 wheel drive. We played with it yesterday and it is just very hard to control. I think the alignment may be off or a slow servo is the culprit. Seems like when the front wheels turn they want to stay in that direction. It is a whole lot faster with that sidewinder system in it. I was told to get a new chassis on another forum. So I will have to do that before the next race. I may just put the XL 5 and Titan motor back in the Rustler. See what it does with that and a Lipo battery.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Had a good time out there fellas! Nice to meet everyone, and I wish you River Track regulars would join us for the HARC races!!!!

Darren, thanks for the accomodations.

Mad Dog put a whoopin' on me! If I wouldn't have broken at the end, I think I might have only been 3-4 laps down, but still.....that was a beating! I had forgotten that the River is probably the worst track about having the lines change as you go through the qualifiers......and that I was supposed to drop a tooth on my clutch bell at that track because of the quicker acceleration needed in the middle section. 

ummm......corner marshalling for 6 bajas is SCARY!!

And YES, those juiced up, prehistoric river crickets and moths are insane! I rode home the next morning listening to a couple of them that climbed into my box of car parts!

Any how, had lots of fun.....hope to do it again.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Merdith said:


> I had a blast racing with you guys on friday night.


and welcome to the forums MD!!!!!

Biff......where you at?!?!?!? I think this is Mad Dog....


----------



## dakotanut

Yes, those "BUGS" my kids kept beating off of me were some interesting fun also. At least there weren't to many mosquitoes. I kept hearing Darren call your name and had no idea who you were. LOL. Like I wrote before you couldn't miss me at the stairs working on my 2 vehicles all night. I'll get them fixed and running for next time.


----------



## kstoracing

LOL, yeah, cars and curbs don't mend well together...lol. A new chassis would be the thing to do.


----------



## dakotanut

It is funny how I hit so many things with my Rustler and nothing. Maybe a shock will come off the arm or something but nothing bad. That nitro one hits a pebble in the road and throws the dog bones and breaks the front bumper off. Then hit the curb and that is it for it for awhile. Just my luck. LOL


----------



## Gary

No way? MD Roach?

MD, is that you bro? I had two phone calls last night. Kurt Wenger want his nose back and Club Witte is having a special on Margaritas! :slimer:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

99.9% sure that's him Gary....

He asked about you and told me to tell you hello, and then asked what forum we all got on...


----------



## Gary

Courtney Vaughan said:


> 99.9% sure that's him Gary....
> 
> He asked about you and told me to tell you hello, and then asked what forum we all got on...


Thanks bro! MD and I go pretty far back and as I am, he is a nut! lol.

I'm gonna PM him. In case he doesn't check in often, can someone relay the message?

Thanks guys. It's cool hooking up with an old friend.


----------



## Merdith

*crazy times.*

I still love margaritas. Still am serious about racing. Nice to hear from you. Come down to the river on fridays, it's fun.... Thanks Courtney. you are too cool.


----------



## tarpon140

*Greenie*

Hey MD, I gave you a "Greenie" for running 14 laps in your 7 minute qualifier Friday night. Awesome job!


----------



## Merdith

Why thank you. I like you guys.


----------



## Gary

Merdith said:


> I still love margaritas. Still am serious about racing. Nice to hear from you. Come down to the river on fridays, it's fun.... Thanks Courtney. you are too cool.


I'm not racing right now bro. I'm into planes. Big ones!


----------



## dakotanut

That is awesome! It looks huge and powerful. Nice. Did someone say Margaritas?


----------



## darrenwilliams

This Friday's race is canceled due to rain. 9/25/09


----------



## killerkustoms

Since we're predicting future can i get lotto #'s for wednesday and friday...lol


----------



## kstoracing

Darren, do you use Avid bearings for your clutch too?


----------



## darrenwilliams

I sure do. Love 'em


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I need to buy some to use in my clutch and B44. Time to do a little research when I get home.


----------



## Merdith

*Itchy trigger finger.............*

Im getting ready to race, I can't stand it. Rain go away please. Yeah the avid bearings are great. The clutch bearings for the 808 are a weird size, but avid makes them too. one dollar. I need some dirt in my diet. Getting stoked about racing.....


----------



## tarpon140

MD, you going to Austin next weekend?


----------



## Merdith

*Yes....*

Goin racing in Austin.. Yes sir....


----------



## tarpon140

I'm glad to see someone else keeps goofy hours like I do...........Pays the bills.


----------



## darrenwilliams

For those of you who heard rumors there might still be a Friday Night Race, there was a possiblility but it did not pan out. There will NOT be a Friday night Race this week. Not sure if there will be one next weeks as nearly everyone who could run the race is going to Austin.


----------



## darrenwilliams

I hate retractions but here it is. We are going to have a race tonight at the River. Before everyone starts complaining about us canceling the HARC due to rain, please stop and think about it. We rescheduled eary because rain was expected most of the week and we did not have people resources available to do the maintenance on the track that is required after a rain and this gives people a lot more chance to adjust their schedules. The track is not as dry as we would like it for a HARC Race but it is good enough to get out on and have some fun tonight. We will payout winners as usual but we will not score any points for the Friday Night Series due to the very late announcement that we will race tonight. Come on out and lets have a good time. Vernon and I plan to get out there between 3:00 and 4:00 to start prepping track. Any volunteers would be appreciated.


----------



## rodgedaddy

This is total doo-doo!!!!


----------



## darrenwilliams

quit crying Roger


----------



## rodgedaddy

no!


----------



## darrenwilliams

rodgedaddy said:


> no!


I suspected that might be the case


----------



## dakotanut

I'm trying to make it happen. My chassis just arrived and I'm ready to try my nitro truck. I just need $20 to pay for my and my family. Any volunteers? LOL. I want to come sooo badly. Do I need to call people and let them know?


----------



## dakotanut

Hey Darren. When does it start?


----------



## darrenwilliams

We are racing tonight, 10/09/09. New drains installed today worked perfectly. No standing water at all in the worst two sections we have. Water has been pumped out of the few other spots it usually collects in (sounds like more drains to come). There are a couple of guys out there now making preperations. I am heading down now to lend a hand. Should be a good time tonight and get the track perfect for tomorrow.


----------



## dakotanut

I won't be able to make it for about 3 to 4 weeks. I'm heading offshore soon. We have to have some training again. Then it is off to the wild blue yonder. I'll see yall when I get back. Be ready for a 12 year old with the "new" Slash. If it is out then.


----------



## aggie4231

What classes are normally run on Friday nights? I have a mod slash, and possible a 12th scale Ofna hyper st mini.

Also, is there racing on the 30th and what time does it normally end?


----------



## darrenwilliams

We are open Fridays for practice from noon until midnight. We run the "Friday Night Under The Lights Series" every Friday night. This is a run what you brung, 10 race series. You can enter anything 1/8th or 1/10th scale, electric or nitro. Signup ends at 9:00 PM each Friday Night. Friday Night Under The Lights Series pays out cash for First, Second and Third Places. The top 10 points leaders race a final after the 10th series race for big money. We run 2 each 7 minute qualifiers and 20 minute A main and a 10 minute B Mains. C Mains and lower are not run on this series. We also run a 1/5 scale Baja Class on the first Friday of each month. Bajas run 2 each 5 minute qualifiers and a 10 minute main. At this time this class does not have a payout for winners.

Admission to the track is $5.00 each and this includes driver, spectators, pit men, wives, children, etc. If we have to ask for you admission it is $10.00. Racing in the Friday Night Under The Lights Series is $10 in addition to the $5.00 admission fee. 50% of the $10 race fee is used to pay the winners and build the pot for the series final. 1/5 Scale Baja Race is $10.00 in addition to $5.00 admission fee. Yes that would be in addition to the $10 Friday Night Under Lights Series fee if you are racing in that series as well. $5 Discount if you enter both races.

We also host HARC races about every two months, always on a Saturday. 
Events Calendar: http://riverracetrack.com/id33.html
HARC, Houston Area RC: http://houstonarearc.com/index.html


----------



## jamminD

why do u have to pay 2 watch. THAT CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## tarpon140

*10/16/09*

Track is dry enough to run tonight. It will need to be raked prior to running, so if anyone can come out a little early and help prep the track it will be most appreciated!


----------



## kstoracing

Private property, Most people that goes usually races anyway so. I haven't seen any issues arise from it.


----------



## fishermanX

jamminD said:


> why do u have to pay 2 watch. THAT CRAZY!!!!!!


 I agree!


----------



## darrenwilliams

When I first heard this policy, I was in agreement with you both on charging spectators. The next time I talked to Ken I asked him about it and now after several months of being at the track every Friday, I like the policy. Spectators, just like racers, cost money to have on the property. They brings bottles of beverages and Happy Meals like crazy. If we are lucky they end up in a trash can that can then be hauled off to the dump. Half the time they just end up somewhere. They use the Port O Can that then has to be paid to get dumped and cleaned. As a racer, I am glad that they charge for spectators. Otherwise they would be charging racers more money so someone else can come and watch. We have many spectators every Friday night. Many come back week after week and month after month without complaint.


----------



## dakotanut

Those spectators that are really in to it don't mind anyways. Just checking in with what is going on. How was the last race. I was on my way to Galliano, La to head to this tub. Now we are off the coast of Grand Isle, LA. Rig moved yesterday from 100 miles offshore to about 30 miles offshore. It moves on its own. Yall have fun racing this week. Sure wish I could make it. I'll be offshore thinking about it.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I am still not sold on the spectator charge, but it is not my track and if it is working, go with it. lol, i would just stand on the street and watch...lol


----------



## darrenwilliams

We have had people do that and it is OK. I don't have to cleanup after them.


----------



## kstoracing

Sorry, theres a charge for that too.


----------



## darrenwilliams

The storms have passed and the drains worked perfectly. We have a clear forcast and we will be racing tomorrow night (10/23/09).


----------



## killerkustoms

Its been a few weeks since my last friday night appearance, I should be out there by 6 the latest. Since its cooler now I guess the skeeters will be scarce not to mention thr river size moths.


----------



## cjtamu

I was working Wednesday off CR 30 not too far from the track. Skeeters bit me through my clothes. Y'all better bring repellent.


----------



## svo

I wont be able to make it this week.  

baja is busted up and needs a rebuild.


----------



## aggie4231

Thanks for the great fun and racing. Had to be some of the funnest racing I've seen. Great track too, even with the damp conditions. The smurf( thanks Ken) handled the track awesomely. Never needed full throttle in the main( that's how I made the full 20 minutes). 

I'll defentintly be making the trip to the river when I can again.


----------



## Merdith

*It's on for friday the 6th*

I hope to see all my new friends out there. Get er done.


----------



## tarpon140

I'm not gonna make Friday night. Got to work to pay for my crack, I mean my RC hobby. Got the Mugen MBX6T up and running and it is awesome. It drives like a buggy and still has the foregiveness of a truggy. I can't wait to play!! Vernon drove it the other night and said it drove better than his MBX5 buggy! I'm gonna send it with Joey to run Friday night. My 3 minute paint job looks like hell, but there's no mistaking it. Looks like a jar of Gludens Mustard. Got another body coming for next week though. Yall have fun at the track. Might even let a few selected folks take her for a spin. Doug is NOT selected. Sorry Doug, relax, calm down.


----------



## tarpon140

Put the word out for me that I'm selling my slightly used O'donnell Z01T truggy for $250.00 as a roller with AKA I-beams. Need more crack. It's on the RC Stuff forum.


----------



## Merdith

*Mugen, yes...*

I knewyou would like the Mugen. It just flies over jumps and floats over bumps too. try moving the front upper arms al the way to the front. It helps turn in....Other than that it's dialed.....


----------



## tarpon140

Sweet, I'll give it a try. Thanks MD


----------



## darrenwilliams

tarpon140 said:


> Put the word out for me that I'm selling my slightly used O'donnell Z01T truggy for $250.00 as a roller with AKA I-beams. Need more crack. It's on the RC Stuff forum.


I will give you 50 bucks for the O. I want to set a car on fire and drive it around like they did on Griz's video.


----------



## tarpon140

You're gonna have a flamer if you keep letting Doug drive your 808. LOL Are you back up and running?


----------



## darrenwilliams

Not even close. I haven't even looked at the car since last week. Doubt I am going to race this week.


----------



## Merdith

*Come on guys*

Lets race this weekend...


----------



## killerkustoms

Any racing this friday (11/13) night or just Mikes on saturday.


----------



## darrenwilliams

We are racing at the River this Friday. Bring it


----------



## Merdith

*yes...*

Consider it brought.....


----------



## killerkustoms

Merdith said:


> Consider it brought.....


I second that!


----------



## dakotanut

Ok. I'm back but won't be able to make it do to some domestic problems. Then it is off to Florida to see family for the big turkey day.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Tonight's (11/20/09) Friday Night Race is canceled due to rain.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

darren when are you gonna be back in town?


----------



## bigmack

Is the track going to be open friday? It says, track still rained out on the web site.
Thanks Bigmack


----------



## rivertrack

racin fridays jan 8 8 oclock ya lets get it onnn :hairout:


----------



## darrenwilliams

I hear that there are newly installed, super tall light poles now. That should be awesome.......


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

are we racin tonight? 2/5/2010


----------



## bigmack

I called Doug and he said the track is still underwater.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

thanks


----------



## Reel Bender

bigmack said:


> I called Doug and he said the track is still underwater.


That is probably putting it mildly. It so wet down here we can't even mox the grass without the lawnmower getting buried.


----------



## bigmack

Will there but raceing friday night?


----------



## killerkustoms

I don't thinks, i've heard the river guys talking about going to Austin for the race, so unlikely for Friday night.


----------



## losi 1.o & 2.0 power

*river track*

yes the river track will be open , 10 bucks to practice come on out.


----------



## JANKEII

GOOD WEATHER!!! Racin?


----------



## darrenwilliams

We will be racing tomorrow night. Who is in? First one to bring Ken a JR 8711 servo gets in free and a special suprise.


----------



## rivertrack

who comin racing friday going to be nasty saturday in the 30,s cold an wet


----------



## rivertrack

*track change*

o,k guys changed track already some peps did not like the obstical course:cheers:


----------



## fast1970

Sorry Guys, I just got off work, cannot make it. Wishin I could.


----------



## rivertrack

track looks great come on out new layout built ror speed:doowapsta:doowapsta:work:


----------

